# Gigabit LAN Fragen



## Novio (23. September 2009)

Hi.
Ich möchte meinen PC und meinen Laptop mit einem LAN Kabel direkt verbinden. Beide Haben Gigabit LAN. Ich hab bei mir noch ein altes Netzwerkkabel gefunden, aber die Übertragungsrate ist nur ca. 500kb/sec.

Naja denke mal dass ich nen neueres Kabel brauche welches auch Gigabit Lan unterstützt.
Wie seh ich ob ich einen Gigabit Treiber installiert habe? Im Geräte Manager steht dass ich nen Gigabit Ethernet Controller installiert habe, das is das oder?


Und braucht man denn heutzutage noch Crosskabel? Ich habe in ein paar Foren gelesen dass Netzwerkkarten von heute das automatisch Ausgleichen, also dass man auch nen Patchkabel nehmen kann. Andere sagen wiederum dass das nicht geht, also was denn nun?

Habe jedenfalls vor dieses Kabel hier zu kaufen, das sollte das richtige sein, oder?
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Netzwerk - Kabel - Patchkabel RJ45 Cat.7 S/STP

Naja muss ich sonst noch was beachten um eine gute Übertragungsrate zu bekommen? Weil 500kb/s ist ja ziemlich lahm.

Danke fürs antworten


----------



## Otep (23. September 2009)

Nun, was möchtest Du damit erzieheln? Ich habe zu Hause auch alles in GBit (bzw. 300M/Bit WLan) ausgelegt... man hat aber nicht wirklich nen spürbaren unterschied zum 100er Lan da z.B. Festplatten beim schreiben/lesen usw. gar nicht mitkommen...


----------



## Novio (23. September 2009)

Naja möchte möglichst schnell viele Daten übertragen


----------



## Otep (23. September 2009)

na, also vom prinzip wäre ein Crossover/kabel schon mal nicht schlecht...  CAT5e sollte es schon sein... Alternativ einen GBit-Switch.

Die Karten an sich können auch teilweise das ganze mit nem "normalen" Kabel... aber das is meiner Meinung nach nciht so prikelnd.

Wobei Du keine übertragunsrate von einem GBit hast, da Festplatten nicht so schnell schreiben können... ich habe von meinem PC zur NAS (alles GBit und über nem GBit - Router) beim kopieren max. EDIT: 20 MegaByte/s und das is schon nicht schlecht...


----------



## riedochs (23. September 2009)

20 Mb/s bei Gigabit, da ist was richitg Faul bei dir. Moderne Festplatten schaffen 60MB/s beim schreiben, das sollte also mindestestens rauskommen. Die 125 MB/s schafft man nicht. Ich komme auf maximal 120 MB/s bei meinem Server.

Ich würde Cat6 Kabel nehmen. Ob bei deiner Karte Crossover nötig ist oder nicht sollte im Handbuch stehen. Wenn du auf nummer sicher gehen willst kauf ein Crossover.


----------



## Otep (23. September 2009)

20 Megabyte in der Sekunde = max 160 Megabit in der Sekunde

Sorry für die falsche verwirrrrrung 


bei normalen dingen die ich kopiere liege ich bei durchschnittlich 114 MBit/s... also 14,25MegaByte/s


----------



## Autokiller677 (23. September 2009)

Naja, aber eigentlich sollte das nicht an der HDD liegen....
Meine Cavier Blues schreiben mit min. 60MB/s, 100MB/s sind Durchschnit.

Da limitiert irgendwas anderes heftig.


----------



## Otep (23. September 2009)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Naja, aber eigentlich sollte das nicht an der HDD liegen....
> Meine Cavier Blues schreiben mit min. 60MB/s, 100MB/s sind Durchschnit.
> 
> Da limitiert irgendwas anderes heftig.


 

Hm, MBit oder MByte


----------



## dot (23. September 2009)

Otep schrieb:


> bei normalen dingen die ich kopiere liege ich bei durchschnittlich 114 MBit/s... also 14,25MegaByte/s



Das ist definitiv zu wenig. Selbst ein altes 100MBit Netzwerk kannst du mit um die 12MB/s auslasten.


----------



## midnight (23. September 2009)

Also ich schaffe mit Gigabit-Lan auch 110 -120mb/s am Server. Aber auch nur, wenn man wirklich große Dinge hinschiebt oder holt. Bei vielen kleinen Dateien knickt es auf etwa 40mb/s ein...

Ein Crossoverkabel brauchst du nicht, das können die Karten selber "ausgleichen". Wenn du es gleich richtig machen willst, dann kaufst du dir ein Gigabit-Switch (=

so far


----------



## Otep (24. September 2009)

dot schrieb:


> Das ist definitiv zu wenig. Selbst ein altes 100MBit Netzwerk kannst du mit um die 12MB/s auslasten.


 Nun, wenn die Platte nicht schneller schreiben kann, kann auch nicht mehr traffic entstehen 

Darum sagte ich ja auch schon, das GiGaBit NW eigentlich schmarn ist was den Heimgebrauch angeht, da man es nicht wirklich ausreizen kann... Mal sehen wie das is wenn ich meine SSD's bekomme


----------



## rebel4life (24. September 2009)

Crossover- oder Patchkabel ist in deinem Fall vollkommen egal, denn die automatische Erkennung ist Teil des Gbit Standards, sprich du musst dir keinen Kopf darüber machen.

Eigentlich sollte jede verdrillte und geschirmte Leitung für Gbit ausreichen, überprüfe mal die Einstellungen, notfalls mit 2 Live CDs, dann solltest du für die Übertragung HFS (ein kleiner, einfach zu bedienender Webserver - einfach Doppelklick, dann auf Ordner hinzufügen klicken und die zu freigebenden Ordner auswählen, dann am anderen Rechner die IP des Rechners mit HFS eintippen und schon kannst du das Downloaden anfangen) oder Azureus nutzen, die Übertragung von Windows ist nicht immer die beste.


----------



## midnight (24. September 2009)

Otep schrieb:


> Nun, wenn die Platte nicht schneller schreiben kann, kann auch nicht mehr traffic entstehen
> 
> Darum sagte ich ja auch schon, das GiGaBit NW eigentlich schmarn ist was den Heimgebrauch angeht, da man es nicht wirklich ausreizen kann... Mal sehen wie das is wenn ich meine SSD's bekomme



Was ist bitte das für ein quatsch? Jede halbwegs neue Platte schiebt doch 50mb/s. Die neuen kommen auch gut an/über die 100mb/s...

Wenn man Daten verschiebt und eh noch keine Netzwerktechnik hat, sollte man auf jeden Fall in Gigabit-Lan investieren. Aber wenn man halt eh nur surfen will oder so tuns die 100mbit natürlich auch.

so far


----------



## Otep (24. September 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Was ist bitte das für ein quatsch?


 
Hm, quatsch würde ich nicht behaupten... natürlich können Festplatten mit 50 MByte/s oder mehr schreiben...

ich meine mal gelernt zu haben, das sich die Datentransferrate aus Betriebssystem, Protokoll und Netzwerkadapter ergibt, dazu kommt noch was man kopiert... viele kleine Dateien oder ein große... ja nach dem kommt man auf 10 - irgendwas MByte/s...

ein guter Mittelwert ist meiner Meinung nach 20 MByte/s... Hängt ja auch davon ab wie schnell die Daten gelesen werden können... usw... halt.

Sollte ich mich irren, lasse ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren, bin für jede Kritik offen, man lernt nie aus...


----------



## midnight (24. September 2009)

Also in Benchmarks kommst du mit ein wenig Glück auf 100 mb/s. Beim normalen Arbeiten sind natürlich ein paar weniger, da die Daten halt nicht am Stück verfügbar sind.

Wenn ich viele kleine Dateien auf den Server per Gigabit-Lan kopiere, dann komme ich so auf 40 - 60 mbyte/s. Mit 100mbit-Lan wärs halt maximal 12. Das ist schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Wenn ich mit den großen Dingen anfang, dann komm ich auch mal an die 120mbyte/s, 

so far


----------



## Otep (24. September 2009)

Hm, also das werde ich morgen gleich mal versuchen... 

Mal sehen was bei raus kommt


----------



## Scorpioking78 (24. September 2009)

20MB bei Gigabit-Ethernet sind nix. 100MB/s sollten drinnen sein. Nicht vergessen sollte man, dass Windows unter normalen Umständen 20% der verfügbaren Bandbreite für sich reserviert. Das kann man aber beseitigen.
Wenn man sehr, sehr, sehr viele kleine Dateien zu kopieren hat, dann macht es Sinn, wenn man diese vorher in einem Archiv zusammenfasst und dann ein großes Archiv kopiert.


----------



## Otep (24. September 2009)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen sollte man, dass Windows unter normalen Umständen 20% der verfügbaren Bandbreite für sich reserviert. Das kann man aber beseitigen.


 
Hm, ich höre 

Wie macht man das?


----------



## Scorpioking78 (24. September 2009)

Otep schrieb:


> Hm, ich höre
> 
> Wie macht man das?



Versuche mal das:



> Start -> Einstellungen -> gpedit.msc
> Computerkonfiguration -> Administrative Vorlagen -> Netzwerk -> QoS Paketplaner -> Doppelklick auf "Reservierte Bandbreite einschränken" -> "Reservierbare Bandbreite einschränken" aktivieren und das "Brandbreitenlimit" auf 0 % (Null) setzen




Ich habe auch schon gelesen, das sei Quatsch, nur lustigerweise hat sich das bei meinem WLan bemerkbar gemacht, wenn ich Archive von einem auf nen anderen Rechner schiebe und dabei wie gewohnt surfe (der Kopierbalken ist arg öde mit der Zeit  ).


----------



## Phil_5 (24. September 2009)

@midnight:
Was hast du den genau für Infrastruktur ? Serverhardware/Router/Kabel (Der Client wird dan wohl jener aus Sysprofile sein )

Ich hab nämlich leider auch das Problem, dass ich bei Gigabit nicht über die 25MB/s komme...


----------



## Otep (24. September 2009)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> gpedit.msc



Unter Vista  geht leider nicht... Und zugegeben... ich habe Remote nochmal nach gesehen... ich komme nicht über 25 MegaByte in einer Sekunde!


----------



## midnight (24. September 2009)

Phil_5 schrieb:


> @midnight:
> Was hast du den genau für Infrastruktur ? Serverhardware/Router/Kabel (Der Client wird dan wohl jener aus Sysprofile sein )
> 
> Ich hab nämlich leider auch das Problem, dass ich bei Gigabit nicht über die 25MB/s komme...



Also ich hab den Server aus der Sig (redqueen.eu), mehrere Dlink-Gigabit-switches und Rechner mit OnBoard-Gigabit-Karten. Das Laptop selbst hat leider ken Gigabit-Lan. Kabel sind mehrere Meter Cat5e-Kabel. Teilweise in der Erde vergraben 

so far


----------



## rebel4life (24. September 2009)

expressCard rein und schon hast du Gigabit.


----------



## midnight (24. September 2009)

Das Laptop kann wenn nur PCMCIA. Und irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass die auch nicht ganz so toll sind. Am Laptop brauch ichs auch nicht unbedingt... an den Desktops ist es wichtiger.

so far


----------



## Phil_5 (24. September 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Also ich hab den Server aus der Sig (redqueen.eu), mehrere Dlink-Gigabit-switches und Rechner mit OnBoard-Gigabit-Karten. Das Laptop selbst hat leider ken Gigabit-Lan. Kabel sind mehrere Meter Cat5e-Kabel. Teilweise in der Erde vergraben
> 
> so far



Dankeschön,

acha ! da seh ich doch warum das bei dir vermutlich so gut hinhaut.
-     Intel Gigabit CT Desktop Adapter 10/100/1000 mBit

Ein Kumpel von mir und ich basteln ja schon einige Zeit an "Gigabit". Aber wir haben ausschließlich Onboard NW-Karten verbaut.

Witziger weise haben aber schon mehrere Leute berichtet, dass sie eine Intel NW Karte verbaut haben und deshalb so hohe Übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten hinbekommen.... Da scheint sich das doch immer mehr zu bewahrheiten...


----------



## rebel4life (24. September 2009)

Schmarren, ich bekomm mit dem Gbit Port von meinem NF4 Board genauso 70-80MB/s wie andere mit PCIe Karten, sprich für Lan Parties bringt einem eine dedizierte LAN Karte kaum etwas.


----------



## midnight (25. September 2009)

Zum Zocken brauchst du so eine Karte nicht. Aber die Treiber für die OnBoard-Karten unter LInux sind unter aller Sau, also hab ich gleich was ordentliches gekauft (=

Aber schlecht ist sie auf keinen Fall. Aber du schaffst die volle Auslastung aber meist auch mit "herkömmlichen" Karten...

so far


----------



## Phil_5 (25. September 2009)

Ja ne ums zocken gehts ja mir eigentlich garnicht.

Es ist halt nur so, wenn man seine Infrastruktur auf Gigabit ausgelegt hat dan will man natürlich auch etwas haben, was annähernd Gigabit ist. 
Mein Kumpel hat ja dan doch schon ältere Hardware und das hätte mir dan eingeleuchtet das die PC's einfach zu langsam sind. Verwundert hat mich dan nur, dass bei mir auch nicht mehr möglich war. Immerhin war das zwischen einem q6600 nForce 750i - Seagate Barracuda u. AMD Athlon x2 4850e mit 780G inkl. SSD...

Gibts da villeicht irgendeinen Trick ??


----------



## midnight (25. September 2009)

Also wenn die Platten das können und die Boards Gigabit-Lan haben und auch darüber verbunden sind, dann sollte das auch funktionieren. Kann aber auch an den Kabeln liegen. Wenn die halt nicht tauglich oder alt/defekt sind wirds halt nix.

so far


----------



## rebel4life (25. September 2009)

Jup, die Treiber unter Linux für Onboard Karten sind nicht gerade optimal, bei ner Kernel Version von 2.26.28 (kann auch .27 oder .29 gewesen sein) gabs glaube ich Probleme mit Realtek Teilen in Laptops - wenn das Modul geladen wurde, konnte es die Netzwerkkarte zerstören. Zum Glück war in meinem Laptop eine Intel Karte drin, ansonsten wäre die Karte hin...

Versucht es doch einfach mal mit einer Live CD. Ubuntu ist einfach zu bedienen und damit sollte es problemlos klappen.


----------



## midnight (25. September 2009)

Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch *so überaus sinnvolle* Firewalls auf euren Rechnern, die permanent den Datenverkehr "überprüfen"?

so far


----------



## Phil_5 (25. September 2009)

Naja Linux hab ich nicht mehr in Verwendung.

Probiert hab ich das ganze zwischen Vista u. XP mittels Crossover CAT5e
Mein Kollege verwendet FreeNAS u. XP hat sein ganzes NW auf Gigabit.

Das Problem ist jedoch immer das gleiche: max. 25 MB/s

Edit: Firewalls sind aus (auch die aus Windows), zudem hab ich gar keine zusätzliche, ausser der Win Firewall installiert.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (25. September 2009)

@Phil_5
Haste mal im Taskmanager geschaut, mit welcher Transferrate die Netzweradapter betrieben werden?
Beim Konfirurieren des NW-Adapters sollteste die Ü-Rate manuell auf 1000MBit FullDuplex stellen und Du solltest auch die Powersave-Funktionen nach Möglichkeit abschalten.


----------



## Phil_5 (25. September 2009)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> @Phil_5
> Haste mal im Taskmanager geschaut, mit welcher Transferrate die Netzweradapter betrieben werden?
> Beim Konfirurieren des NW-Adapters sollteste die Ü-Rate manuell auf 1000MBit FullDuplex stellen und Du solltest auch die Powersave-Funktionen nach Möglichkeit abschalten.




Jo der rennt auch mit Gbit... das habe ich überprüft. 
Is halt schon ne ganz merkwürdige Angelegenheit...

Hab auch mal nen Speedtest gemacht mit iperf, der kommt dan ja wohl auch auf ~50 od. 60 MB/s, damit wäre ich ja eigentlich schon zufrieden aber Datenverschieben will einfach nicht schneller.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (25. September 2009)

Zwischen Vista und XP soll es Netzwertechnisch ja eh nicht so ganz einwandfrei laufen.


----------



## midnight (25. September 2009)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Zwischen Vista und XP soll es Netzwertechnisch ja eh nicht so ganz einwandfrei laufen.



Naja aber das betrifft nur die genrelle Netzwerkkommunikation mit Freigaben etc. Wenns dann erstmal läuft, dann auch mit voller Geschwindigkeit.

so far


----------



## Scorpioking78 (25. September 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Naja aber das betrifft nur die genrelle Netzwerkkommunikation mit Freigaben etc. Wenns dann erstmal läuft, dann auch mit voller Geschwindigkeit.
> 
> so far



Ich benutze kein VISTA - wozu auch. DX10 brauche ich nicht.
Darum schrieb ich "soll" -> Hörensagen.


----------



## Otep (26. September 2009)

Hm, also ich komme nicht über 20 MB/s... egal was ich mache...

Hab mal a bisserl in Inet gesucht... *Vista bremst schnelle NW aus*

Habe auch schon einige KB's installiert Einstellungen etc. vorgenommen... alles erfolglos ^^


----------



## midnight (26. September 2009)

Sehr seltsam. Auf allen PCs im Netzwerk läuft Vista und alle laden mit voller Geschwindigkeit. Vielleicht kaufst du dir dochmal eine Intel-Karte  Wenn sie auch keine besseren Ergebnisse liefert, dann kannst du sie ja zurückgeben.

so far


----------



## rebel4life (26. September 2009)

Live CD nur für den Test mal ausprobiert? Du musst nichts installieren und könntest die Fehlerursache ziemlich genau dadurch lokalisieren...


----------



## Scorpioking78 (26. September 2009)

Otep schrieb:


> Hm, also ich komme nicht über 20 MB/s... egal was ich mache...
> 
> Hab mal a bisserl in Inet gesucht... *Vista bremst schnelle NW aus*
> 
> Habe auch schon einige KB's installiert Einstellungen etc. vorgenommen... alles erfolglos ^^



Mh, als man VISTA konzipierte gab 's wohl noch kein GigaBitEthernet. 

Und schon mal versucht, die Paketgröße zu erhöhen/JumboFrames zugelassen? Muß natürlich von beiden Controllern unterstützt werden.


----------



## Otep (26. September 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Sehr seltsam. Auf allen PCs im Netzwerk läuft Vista und alle laden mit voller Geschwindigkeit. Vielleicht kaufst du dir dochmal eine Intel-Karte  Wenn sie auch keine besseren Ergebnisse liefert, dann kannst du sie ja zurückgeben.
> 
> so far


Hm, ich nutzte ja keine OnBoard, sondern ne RealTek 10/100/1000... wobei ich mit sowohl als auch nichts besseres hin bekomme... auch nicht mitm Laptop... jup, auf allen läuft Vista.

mit live-cd meinst du knoppix? dann würde sich ja das Problem erledigen das Vista scheinbar die Ursache ist oder? 



Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Mh, als man VISTA konzipierte gab 's wohl noch kein GigaBitEthernet.
> 
> Und schon mal versucht, die Paketgröße zu erhöhen/JumboFrames zugelassen? Muß natürlich von beiden Controllern unterstützt werden.



nö...


----------



## midnight (26. September 2009)

Naja wenn es mit Knoppix (oder einer andernen nicht so überladenen Live-Linux-CD deiner wahl) geht, dann wirds wohl an Vista liegen (= Alternativ kannst du auf einer zweiten Platte (sofern vorhanden) ein neues Vista aufsetzen 

so far


----------



## rebel4life (26. September 2009)

Knoppix, Archlinux, Ubuntu, such dir eine raus.

Wenn es dann geht, musst du den Fehler bei Windows suchen, wenn es auch da langsam ist, dann stimmt etwas mit der Infrastruktur nicht. Es sollte sogar reichen, dass du die CD immer nur bei einem der beiden PCs ausprobierst (Ubuntu hat glaube ich auf der LiveCD das Zeug für Windowsfreigaben schon drauf, deswegen würde sich diese Distri empfehlen).


----------



## Scorpioking78 (26. September 2009)

Otep schrieb:


> nö...



Da laut dem Artikel die Ursache bei der von VISTA gelockten Anzahl der Pakete liegt (Standart 1500 Byte/Paket) sollte doch das Erhöhen der Paketgröße für  Abhilfe sorgen können. Bei mir sind die Pakete auf 4KB eingestellt. Macht zwar bei vielen, gleichzeitigen Anfragen an einen PC das LAN etwas langsam aber dafür ist meines ja auch nicht gedacht.


----------



## Otep (27. September 2009)

Hm, bringt alles nichts...

Hab es mit Ubuntu versucht, die Paketgröße geändert... alles was man auch nur irgendwie machen kann, ich komme nicht über 20 MB/s...

Hab das Notebook (XP) von meinem bekannten mal an meinen Switch gehängt... 52 MB/s... scheint also echt an Vista zu liegen...


----------



## midnight (27. September 2009)

Naja wenn es in Ubuntu auch nicht schneller is, dann liegts wohl kaum an Vista. Vielleicht is deine Realtek-Karte auch einfach ******* 

so far


----------



## Otep (27. September 2009)

Hm, ja mit den Onboard gehts auch nicht... und dem Notebook auch nicht...
Werd auf jeden Fall weiter suchen


----------



## midnight (27. September 2009)

Vielleicht sind die Kabel nicht so toll?

so far


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. September 2009)

@ treadersteller und otep:
Gescheite kabel (wenigstens cat.6) und ein halbwegs flotter prozessor sind bei gbit onboard-lan das a und o.Zweiteres besonders,weil der datenstrom gemanaged und ggf. gescant (virescanner???) werden will.



dot schrieb:


> Das ist definitiv zu wenig. Selbst ein altes 100MBit Netzwerk kannst du mit um die 12MB/s auslasten.


Davon will ich einen screenshot! (kein "theoretischer" benchmark sondern real life windows-übertragungsrate)Die 12 MB/s sind nur theoretischer natur.Das sollte nicht mal mit einem 20 cm cat.7-kabel drin sein.Ein praktischer wert ist doch eher 10 MB/s,wobei ich aus eigener erfahrung bei 60m kabel nur noch auf 8 MB/s kahm.


midnight schrieb:


> Was ist bitte das für ein quatsch? Jede halbwegs neue Platte schiebt doch 50mb/s. Die neuen kommen auch gut an/über die 100mb/s...


Theoretisch ja,praktisch wirst du es nie erleben,das windows seine daten sequentiell auf die platte schreibt.Beim verschicken über das netzwerk kommt dann auch noch die reorganisation der daten dazu,welche auch verlangsamt.


midnight schrieb:


> Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch *so überaus sinnvolle* Firewalls auf euren Rechnern, die permanent den Datenverkehr "überprüfen"?
> 
> so far


Seit wann behindert eine firewall den datenstrom?Eigentlich soll das ding die laufenden programme überwachen und nicht die gesendeten daten.Da hätte ich dann doch eher einen vierenscanner im verdacht.


Phil_5 schrieb:


> Witziger weise haben aber schon mehrere Leute berichtet, dass sie eine Intel NW Karte verbaut haben und deshalb so hohe Übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten hinbekommen.... Da scheint sich das doch immer mehr zu bewahrheiten...


Liegt wohl daran,das sie nicht zu den billigsten controllern gegriffen haben.Die etwas teureren modelle können den datenstrom selbst verwalten,was die cpu entlastet.Ich habe selbst allerdings noch nichts dergleichen verbaut,obwohl es mich schon reizt...


Phil_5 schrieb:


> Probiert hab ich das ganze zwischen Vista u. XP mittels Crossover CAT5e
> Mein Kollege verwendet FreeNAS u. XP hat sein ganzes NW auf Gigabit


Da liegt wohl das problem.XP und vista verstehen sich im netzwerk wegen des geänderten stack`s von vista nicht so recht.Ich glaube zu wissen,das es da einen patch für xp gibt,weiß es aber nicht genau.Genau so sollte vista auch mindestens sp1 haben,da das ur-vista in sachen netzwerk wirklich nur probleme bei den übertragungsraten machte.Bei unserem netzwerk haben mittlerweile alle pc`s vista mit sp1 drauf und ich muß sagen,es flutscht wie sau,wenn denn die hardware mit macht (habe derzeit noch cat.6 kabel für`s gbit)


Otep schrieb:


> Hm, also ich komme nicht über 20 MB/s... egal was ich mache...
> 
> Hab mal a bisserl in Inet gesucht... *Vista bremst schnelle NW aus*
> 
> Habe auch schon einige KB's installiert Einstellungen etc. vorgenommen... alles erfolglos ^^


Deine aussage galt für das "ur-vista".Seit sp1 ist das behoben.Wie sieht eigentlich deine infrastucktur aus,oder hab ich das überlesen?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (28. September 2009)

Es klingt nach bösen Zungen, die behaupten, dass Vista schnelle Netzwerke "ausbremsen". Zuhause habe ich drei Rechner miteinander vernetzt. Ein Notebook mit Vista drauf und zwei Desktop-Rechner mit XP. Einer der Rechner befindet sich in einer anderen Etage und ist "nur" mit einem 100 MBit Router zu den anderen Rechnern verbunden. Zwar ist das Erzwingen von 1.000 MBit-LAN bei Vista eine mittelschwere Geburt, dennoch arbeitet es nach dieser Aktion recht zuverlässig.

Den Unterschied zwischen 100 und 1.000 MBit-Lan wird jeder feststellen, sobald größere Datenpakete abseits kleiner .jpg- oder .mp3-Dateien verschoben werden. Ich halte es in dem Fall für nicht diskussionswürdig, ob die Festplatten das letztendlich verkraften oder nicht. Selbstverständlich muss berücksichtigt werden, ob es sich um eine USB- oder S-Ata-Schnittstelle handelt. Der Unterschied, wie schon erwähnt, wird einem schnell klar.

Zur anderen Thematik: Viele aktuelle Netzwerkcontroller beinhalten die Funktion, sich bei Crossover-Kabeln (je nach Umgebung), die Aderpaare automatisch zu drehen. Aus Crossover mach Twisted Pair - praktisch, nicht? Fraglich aber, ob bei allen Mainboards diese Funktion eine Erwähnung wert ist.

Ich fahre mit zehn Metern Cat 5e im Gigabit-LAN ganz gut. Das einzige Problemkind ist mein Switch von Netgear, der leider nicht immer erkennt, dass Gigabit-Netzwerkkarten angeschlossen sind und dadurch das dringende Bedürfnis hat, kurzerhand auf 100 MBit umzustellen. Scheint aber ein bekannteres Problem zu sein.


----------



## midnight (28. September 2009)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Viele aktuelle Netzwerkcontroller beinhalten die Funktion, sich bei Crossover-Kabeln (je nach Umgebung), die Aderpaare automatisch zu drehen.


Ja, das ist Teil des Gigabit-Standards. Jeder Gigabit-Adapter kann das.



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit zehn Metern Cat 5e im Gigabit-LAN ganz gut. Das einzige Problemkind ist mein Switch von Netgear, der leider nicht immer erkennt, dass Gigabit-Netzwerkkarten angeschlossen sind und dadurch das dringende Bedürfnis hat, kurzerhand auf 100 MBit umzustellen. Scheint aber ein bekannteres Problem zu sein.



Gigabit-Lan funktioniert mit cat5e auch bestens. Ich hab über gut 90m immer noch um die 110 mb/s.

Ich sags ja: Jeder sollte Gigabit-Lan haben. Wer noch garkeinen Switch hat, sollte gleich Gigabit kaufen, kostet ja auch nichts mehr. Zum Daten schieben der absolute Traum.


so far


----------



## rebel4life (28. September 2009)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Viele aktuelle Netzwerkcontroller beinhalten die Funktion, sich bei Crossover-Kabeln (je nach Umgebung), die Aderpaare automatisch zu drehen. .



Machen eigentlich alle neuen - ist Teil des Gbit Standards.


----------



## Otep (29. September 2009)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> @ treadersteller und otep:
> Gescheite kabel (wenigstens cat.6) und ein halbwegs flotter prozessor sind bei gbit onboard-lan das a und o.Zweiteres besonders,weil der datenstrom gemanaged und ggf. gescant (virescanner???) werden will.
> 
> ...
> ...



Meine Infrastruktur:


Kabel: Cat 5e S/FTP @ 1 Meter
Router: Netgaer RangeMax WLAN_N GigaBit @ 4 x GigaBit Port's
NAS: Buffalo LinkStation Giga Bit 500GB @ 1 x Gigabit Port
NW Adapter: TP-Link GigaBit @ RealTek Chip (alternativ 2 x Marvel OnBoard GigaBit)
OS: Vista Hp 64 Bit SP1/SP2
CPU: Q9550 @ 3,4 GHz

Kein Virenscanner/Firewall...


----------



## riedochs (29. September 2009)

Das Problem ist das die Ports an den Routern und Switches nicht die besten sind.


----------



## Otep (30. September 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das die Ports an den Routern und Switches nicht die besten sind.




Hm, wo steht das?

Schließe ich die NAS direkt am PC an, bringt das von der Übertragungsrate auch nichts...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. September 2009)

Otep schrieb:


> Meine Infrastruktur:
> 
> 
> Kabel: Cat 5e S/FTP @ 1 Meter
> ...


Nur um klarheit zu schaffen,reden wir hier über die übertragungsgeschwindigkeit nas->pc oder pc->pc?Könnte bei ersterem vieleicht dein nas der begrenzende faktor sein?
Wenn das problem genereller natur ist,wie sehen die einstellungen in deinem treiber aus? (im gerätemanager)Folgende einstellungen der wichtigsten optionen würde ich empfehlen:
UDP und TCP Prüfsummenabladung (checksum offload) : Aktiviert
Puffer empfangen (receive Buffer) :512
Puffer senden (send Buffer) :128
Jumbo Rahmen (jumbo Frames) : Deaktiviert
Interupt Moderation :Aktiviert
Geschwindigkeit und Duplex: Automatisch (!)
Fließkontrolle: Aktiviert


----------

